# "Sebastian Junger knows why young men go to war" - Medium:  War is Boring



## dimsum (30 Jan 2015)

> “The whole society is fascinated by war,” Junger says. He tells me about giving lectures across the country. He’ll stop in the middle of his talk and ask people to raise their hands if they’re against war.
> 
> “Everyone raises their hands,” he notes. “And then I’ll say, ‘But who here has paid $12 to be entertained by a Hollywood war movie?’ Just about everyone raises their hand.  War is so compelling that you can even get a room full of pacifists to pay money to be entertained by it.”



https://medium.com/war-is-boring/sebastian-junger-knows-why-young-men-go-to-war-f163804cbf6


----------

